# pigeon pair not laying eggs



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hii I have a pigeon pair and they both are from different breeders.i got female first and then after about a month I got the male and they paired up about a month ago.but they still haven't laid any eggs.....let me tell more about them, their pervious home is only 3-4 buildings away from my house so I have clipped their wings and sometimes let them out of their cage for some sunlight as I read its very important for them to absord calcium, I give them a calcium supplement from pet shop which also has vitamin d in it, I also give them homemade grit and garlic water[once a week]...they both at least gets 1/2 hour of sunlight everyday...I have provided a nest bowl with hay in it and every morning male sits in the nest bowl and coos and then female sits till 12'00 pm and then gets up and stands on the brick which I kept as a support to bowl,in evening and at night. can anyone please help??


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Are you sure one of them is a male and the other a female? Did they even mate with each other? Some pigeons just like to sit in nesting bowls and some of them just play with the nesting material out of curiosity so it doesn't signify much. When I was an amateur I had a male who liked the nesting bowl and made it his territory not allowing any other pigeon to sit in it, he slept in it everyday at night. If one of them is male and the other female and they have mated, then the will lay eggs, it will just take some time (I guess after a week or so after they have mated). They will collect nesting material, arrange it in a proper way and sit in the nest for a few hours everyday (like practice) and in a few days they will lay you just have to be patient. As the time of laying comes closer they will start sitting in the nest for longer durations of time. Hope this helps.
-Rubeena


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

yes they do mate, like 5-7 times a day....and they are proven male and female, who have hatched babies before with different mates


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Is he an old Male bird? Sounds silly, but you might have to carefully trim the feathers from around his gentalia to help him out. Sometimes it takes older breeders a lil time to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

If both the conditions are met then they will have eggs you just have to be patient, like pigeonjim has said old birds do take more time to lay eggs. How many days has it been since you first saw them mating?
-Rubeena


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

its been more than a month. from last 15 days she is doing the same like sitting in the nest but not laying,i was just thinking if i m missing something,their age is not too much around 2 years


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hii today female poop something weird. it looked like a small marble sized tofu [u can check what tofu looks like in google, its eaten as a snack here] but it was a bit more harder than tofu. she seems fine but i hope this thing is not related to eggs.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sinu jan said:


> hii I have a pigeon pair and they both are from different breeders.i got female first and then after about a month I got the male and they paired up about a month ago.but they still haven't laid any eggs.....let me tell more about them, their pervious home is only 3-4 buildings away from my house so I have clipped their wings and sometimes let them out of their cage for some sunlight as I read its very important for them to absord calcium, I give them a calcium supplement from pet shop which also has vitamin d in it, I also give them homemade grit and garlic water[once a week]...they both at least gets 1/2 hour of sunlight everyday...I have provided a nest bowl with hay in it and every morning male sits in the nest bowl and coos and then female sits till 12'00 pm and then gets up and stands on the brick which I kept as a support to bowl,in evening and at night. can anyone please help??


I simply think it's too soon after a change for them to feel comfortable raising a family. Pigeons don't like change so don't be in a hurry and they will produce for you when THEY are ready. your job is to do what you are doing and be patient.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

okay i m patient and not in hurry to breed them, but whenever i got newbirds they would lay after 15 days of pairing, usual they didnt took this long to lay, so i was just worried if i m missing something.....


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Sometimes a bacterial infection can make the hens sick and lay small eggs: tofu.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

no it was not a egg, i examined it properly, it looked like a white meat...


----------

